

Rapportive Is About To Get Less Useful - zackliscio
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/17/linkedin-owned-email-widget-rapportive-is-about-to-get-less-useful/

======
dnicolls
There are a few alternatives to Rapportive that are gining traction. Check out
Connect6 (connect6.com) for starters. It works everywhere not just Gmail --
some have described it as Rapportive for the Browser.

